# Does anyone else...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Have a dog that makes it very hard to take an *appropriate* picture? Always flashin the camera, always makin those photos R rated...


He cracks me up. Not a care in the world. He sits like this all the time, probably the majority of the time. Does it out in public. Does it around children. Does it around senior citizens.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Hahaha Tell him to put the lipstick AWAY!

It's funny, Ari hardly ever does this, but the other day my SIL wanted a photo shoot with the dogs. We happened to take the photo right after I ran the dogs, so he must have been more relaxed than usual in that area









I never did point out that Ari made her pic R rated........she'll probably never notice :smokin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

HAHAHA!!!!


Oh my god, I wish I could see it only happens once in awhile, but it's daily.

The best is when he was at work with me at the pet boutique. I was in the back of the store and I hear "MEG COME HERE!!! WHAT IS MURPHY DOING????"

And I come up to the front and he's sitting on the front all the way back on his butt, with his peechee out, spinning around in circles like a record player LOL. And he did it for like 2 minutes.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

^^^^ That should be on video....but then again maybe not.....hhahaha....as it is I have a pretty good visual of Murph spinning on his butt in pure bliss


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 3 boy dogs. It's a darn good thing Sprockets hair is long so it covers his little cajones. 

They tend to keep it in, I delete every picture with it out. :biggrin:

My sisters dog would...ahem..."service himself"...didn't matter who was around...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA too funny!!! thankfully Cesar has never let himself hang out like this my last pup Guinness would do this everytime someone offerd him food! it was so embarressing out in public having strangers ask you "whats wrong with him? is he ok?" even had a little girl about 2 years old try to poke it her mom asked what she was doing and she pointed it out to her her mom turned beat red (as did i!)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion he is oblivious. I think it comes out because he sits so far back on his butt, and it pushes it out? If that makes sense.


I started as a paralegal at a local law firm a month ago. huge dog lovers there, one of the two attorneys would bring his dog to work every day before it died. So they wanted to meet the dogs. I brought Murph in and of course, he sat like that, and one of the attorneys, in his gruff voice, goes "jesus, why does this dog have a hard on?" I almost lost it lol.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You know, to be fair, there is a bone in there to deal with. Sitting a certain way, its inevitable. 

Now imagine a MASTIFF sized one...now THAT....is inappropriate. LOL

Very cute though (Im talking about his FACE).


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Richter does this sometimes. He will get a big boner when he gets exited, like when I come home, he doesn't always have his lip stick out but the big ball that would get them stuck. Does this make sense.

And I think Murphy does just push it out the way he sets. Marlo sets like that luckily she doesn't have a wiener.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yesterday, at work. Just lettin it all hang out.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

meggels said:


> Yesterday, at work. Just lettin it all hang out.


When you got it, flaunt it.....


----------

